# Nymph Bulk House?



## Kloned (Apr 10, 2013)

was wondering what some of you guys are keeping Bulk Nymphs in from hatching, pictures would be great to

Thanks


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 10, 2013)

I think most people separate them into deli cups or house all of them in a mesh cube.


----------



## Kloned (Apr 10, 2013)

ya after I posted this I seen a really awesome thread that bug trader started on housing them,,, but it would still be cool to see other peoples set ups


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 10, 2013)

I seperate mine out into deli cups after about 48 hours from hatch. Those deli cups then go into a larger container that is vented so I can control the humidity and temp a little better.My house can be cold one minute and menopausal the next.


----------

